# Furry plots to kill parents and have his penis bitten off



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2009)

From http://www.lep.co.uk/news/Son-39in-plot-to-kill.5477291.jp

Son 'in plot to kill his parents'

Published Date:
21 July 2009
By Jenny Simpson

A man plotted to kill his adoptive parents with the help of a friend he met on the internet, a court has heard. Christopher Monks, 24, wanted Shaun Skarnes to murder his parents Christopher and Elizabeth Monks while they slept and then perform an extreme sex act on him, Preston Crown Court was told.

The bisexual pair are alleged to have *hatched the plot after meeting on an internet site about "Furries"* â€“ people who pretend to be animal characters and share sexual role-playing fantasies. Skarnes, 19, visited Monks' family home in Preston Road, Clayton-le-Woods, near Chorley, in February after weeks of chatting to him online. The two played computer games before Skarnes left, telling Mr and Mrs Monks he was getting the train home to Ellesmere Port, Cheshire, and thanking them for having him round.

Monks then watched a DVD with his parents while Skarnes waited for hours in a playpark nearby until he received a text from his friend, telling him the couple were asleep in the four-bedroom house they shared with their son. Mr Monks woke in the early hours of the morning to find Skarnes beside his bed, clutching a kitchen knife. He grappled with the intruder and yelled for help from his wife, who was sleeping downstairs. Dad-of-three Mr Monks told the court: "I thought he was trying to kill me. My wife tried to hit him with a stick but it broke.

"She then began to talk to him in a calming way. At that point, his manner changed completely."

The couple went downstairs to find a police officer on the doorstep, who had responded to Mrs Monks' 999 call. Mr Monks was left with bruised arms, a cut palm and bite marks. Monks, who was downstairs during the attack, was initially treated as a witness but then later arrested. Prosecutor Dennis Watson QC told the court that while Skarnes carried out the attack, ex-Runshaw College student Monks stayed downstairs, deleting "incriminating" text messages.

Mr Watson said *Monks had talked about his sexual desire for his penis to be bitten off in online chatroom discussions*. He told the jury: "*It may seem extreme that he wanted his penis bitten off*, but there is ample evidence from websites he visited and conversations with Shaun Skarnes that this was a deeply held interest and one he found sexually stimulating. "It seems that Skarnes was to receive no money for killing Mr and Mrs Monks but the prospect of biting off Monks' penis. This was the climactic act of the conspiracy." Elizabeth Monks told the court that her adopted son was a quiet boy who never lost his temper and did well at his temping job at an educational training centre, where she also works. Her husband added: "We have no doubt that (Christopher) did not intend to go to this extreme.There is no-one in our closest circle of friends who is not shocked at what has happened."

Skarnes, of Sutton Way, Ellesmere Port, and Monks both deny conspiracy to murder Mr and Mrs Monks.


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 21, 2009)

That is really fucked up to say the least.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

my god...

someones a bit wrong in the head


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jul 21, 2009)

wut ;


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 21, 2009)

It's those damn _Furries_, I tell you! They're all fucked in the head! :V


----------



## Vintage (Jul 21, 2009)

that prosecutor gets a medal for having to piece together the rationale by which someone would choose to have their penis bitten off


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

i think it would be funny to hear this in a courtroom. imagine the faces of everyone when the situation is read out XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 21, 2009)

Someone is a bit fucked in the head, and again the media gets what furrie is about wrong, to no surprise.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 21, 2009)

Fucking furries.


----------



## DJLab (Jul 21, 2009)

*hides his dangly bit*
Who in their right mind would want THAT to happen to them?!

Heh, the prosecutor's name is Watson like in Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Fucking furries.



Aye, it seems to me, more and more and even more weird, fucked up furries are coming out of the damn woodwork.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

I want my penis bitten off now. :V

not really...


----------



## Ratte (Jul 21, 2009)

What the hell.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh that's hot. And definately worth murder for. Am I right?


----------



## AceyWinters (Jul 21, 2009)

Seriously what the fuck?  I think that tops all the other news stories lately involving furries.


People sleeping with underage kids?

 That's old news!


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome another reason for the majority of ppl to be anti-furry cuz 1 fucked up guy did mad things.
Ok so if we dont like something we can find a mad guy do something mad and support what we dont like so everyone hates the thing that this mad guy supports.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 21, 2009)

Ricky said:


> The bisexual pair are alleged to have *hatched the plot after meeting on an internet site about "Furries"* â€“ people who pretend to be animal characters and share sexual role-playing fantasies.


Well, it seems we are _again_ going to look like a community of mentally disturbed people just because a guy related to the fandom decided to do something stupid...

By the way, where did this Jenny Simpson find her definition of the Furry Fandom ? In the Encyclopedia Dramatica ? After bashing _Grand Theft Auto_ and Marilyn Manson to explain what's wrong with the people like Christopher Monks, the journalists decided to use the "yiff in hell" argument ? Oh please, why don't simply ask a psychiatrist instead of writing unfounded bullshit ? If that guy wanted to kill his parents and have his cock bitten off, something is wrong _with him_, not with the Furry Fandom !


----------



## pheonix (Jul 21, 2009)

I lol'd so hard I think I split a lung.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 21, 2009)

Why would you want to get rid of your happy place? 

Just seems so pointless.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 21, 2009)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> Awesome another reason for the majority of ppl to be anti-furry cuz 1 fucked up guy did mad things.





Cute_Wolfy said:


> another reason for the majority of ppl to be anti-furry cuz 1 fucked up guy





Cute_Wolfy said:


> the majority of ppl to be anti-furry


 Wut?

EDIT:  Bravo on ED being bullshit.  I'm sure the Furry Wiki would have provided a much better, unbiased view of the Fandom.


----------



## emoral (Jul 21, 2009)

THAT IS SO FUCKED UP!!! 

Getting your cock bitten off that's... bad... really bad

Planning to kill your ADOPTED parents i mean that had the love and the kindness to adopt you give you a loving home and he wants them dead...

WORST OF ALL - He is related to this fandom and my mum and dad are very very big and intelligent of the news of the world, i think i may delay telling my parents of me being a furry for say... 4years? maybe 5. Otherwise they may appointed me a physciatrist to sort out my surposed fetish of getting my cock bitten off (i don't have that dream... I find the fact quite scary.)

THE MEDIA - they make it all worse by relating all this shit to us i mean c'mon leave us alone as soon as they find hardcore evidence of a well known forum all wanting to do this then they can criticise the fandom other than that i'd say fuck off to them.

Edit: It said on the link that "It may seem extreme that he wanted his penis bitten off, this was a deeply held interest and one he found sexually stimulating." i cropped the junk to the most important bits, ok yeah he found that the thought of getting his cock being bitten off was sexually stimulating ook... just one problem there it'll be the last time he'll get an erection... ever so he must find that one of the goddamn best moments in his life because all he'll be able to do is give blowjobs and suck tits for the rest of his life... Man the guy who wanted this to happen to him is dumb!


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Blimey... Looks like we've got a bad seed among us, people. Bleah that's disgusting... Not to mention he's a fur as well! If the stereotypes weren't bad enough...


----------



## Brazen (Jul 21, 2009)

Now when someone asks me why I troll furries, I can tell them that I do it so they don't have to wake up to find a furry standing over them with a knife one day.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

Leave it to the British to be more disgusting than America, no matter how many children we molest trying to claim the spot.


----------



## Galakazoo (Jul 21, 2009)

... I think I'm gonna be sick.

bleh. That kid's got allot of issues.


----------



## emoral (Jul 21, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Blimey... Looks like we've got a bad seed among us, people. Bleah that's disgusting... Not to mention he's a fur as well! If the stereotypes weren't bad enough...



Bad seed... wow that's a under-statement.


----------



## DJLab (Jul 21, 2009)

Another thing to say about this? Why mention the fandom in every story like this? Because it's scandal! Scandal sells! If you found out a member of a cult did this wouldn't you read it? It gives people a bad image of a group by suggestions which obviously point the act being a stereotype! This is why news reporters are twisted people. It's a shame we have people like this in the fandom do this after we finally get some credit from AC too.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm going to ask this once more.  Why can't some furries be put on the news after rescueing puppies and kittens from a burning animal shelter?

Apparently they're too busy being rapists and murders.

Let's be honest, if furries did rescue animals from a burning shelter, a later investigation would reveal that they set the animal shelter on fire in an effort to orchestrate the rescue.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 21, 2009)

Brazen said:


> Now when someone asks me why I troll furries, I can tell them that I do it so they don't have to wake up to find a furry standing over them with a knife one day.




LAAAAWWWWLLLLL


----------



## Brazen (Jul 21, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Another thing to say about this? Why mention the fandom in every story like this? Because it's scandal! Scandal sells! If you found out a member of a cult did this wouldn't you read it? It gives people a bad image of a group by suggestions which obviously point the act being a stereotype! This is why news reporters are twisted people. It's a shame we have people like this in the fandom do this after we finally get some credit from AC too.


 

Considering that the furry fandom was directly relevant to them meeting each other and planning this double-murder cock-munching I think it should get a mention. If they met at a soccer game it would be the same. 
Notice how the report didn't even directly say that they were furry, just that they met on furry site.



How long before someone starts selling "I Love Cocks" bibs over the net?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 21, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Another thing to say about this? Why mention the fandom in every story like this? Because it's scandal! Scandal sells! If you found out a member of a cult did this wouldn't you read it? It gives people a bad image of a group by suggestions which obviously point the act being a stereotype! This is why news reporters are twisted people. It's a shame we have people like this in the fandom do this after we finally get some credit from AC too.



Well news reporters have to be twisted to keep their job, if they didn't find stories that would sell the paper/magazine/news broadcaster they work for they most likely wouldn't have a job. 

As much as i hate them for twisting things around to suit them, i don't really blame them.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 21, 2009)

The two boys met each other via the furry fandom.  If they had met by any other means it'd have been mentioned.  Church group.  Boy scouts.  Model Railroad club.  No matter how they met, the community in which they specifically met and began their socialization would be mentioned.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Let's be honest, if furries did rescue animals from a burning shelter, a later investigation would reveal that they set the animal shelter on fire in an effort to orchestrate the rescue.



...and then later rape the puppies


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 21, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The two boys met each other via the furry fandom.  If they had met by any other means it'd have been mentioned.  Church group.  Boy scouts.  Model Railroad club.  No matter how they met, the community in which they specifically met and began their socialization would be mentioned.




that's very true.... 
I always see that in the news "met at circle K" "met on myspace" "met on yahoo groups" ... I'm glad they didnt give the specific furry site... "met on FAF"


----------



## Snack (Jul 21, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 21, 2009)

I must be jaded. Because my only reaction was lolololol they think a cock biting fetish is bad?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 21, 2009)

Why are all these types of articles coming from the UK?  Every time I glance at a thread like this, the link has a .uk after it.  Am I nuts, or is anyone else seeing the same pattern?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 21, 2009)

the UK is full of sick fucks and assholes...

plus, american news is highly censored.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 21, 2009)

So, yeah, crazy people. A fun bunch, them.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> the UK is full of sick fucks and assholes...
> 
> plus, american news is highly censored.



I take offence to that.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2009)

Goddamn it. Oh goodie! More bad publicity!

*Longest string of curse words in history*


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

It is people like this that give us a bad name. We need to get those kinds of people out of the fandom. THOSE kinds of furries need to go yiff in hell. Not the other furries who take this seriously and go out fursuiting to see people's reactions. The people who are sexually minded need to go yiff in hell and GTFO of the fandom.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 21, 2009)

Wooooooooow.  That's disturbing.  o_______o;


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2009)

pixthor said:


> It is people like this that give us a bad name. We need to get those kinds of people out of the fandom. THOSE kinds of furries need to go yiff in hell. Not the other furries who take this seriously and go out fursuiting. The people who are sexually minded need to go yiff in hell and GTFO of the fandom.



The majority of people in this world are "sexually minded" -- I think the term you were looking for is "batshit insane"


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Ricky said:


> The majority of people in this world are "sexually minded" -- I think the term you were looking for is "batshit insane"



I'm not sexually minded.  Pretty much yeah. What you said pretty much sums it up.


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 21, 2009)

It's those damn furfags. They want all of your cocks to be bitten off!


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> the UK is full of sick fucks and assholes...
> 
> plus, american news is highly censored.



so's every country, and British people always like to have something to complain about.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 21, 2009)

I had no idea bobbitting was a fetish.  



Brazen said:


> How long before someone starts selling "I Love Cocks" bibs over the net?



If Nevada-tan's father was Cock Mongler, we'd have them already.


----------



## Azure (Jul 21, 2009)

This pretty much disgusts me in every way possible.  Hey, sure, fine, go get your dick bit off.  I don't care what turns you on, keep it to yourself.  But to plot to MURDER your ADOPTIVE PARENTS, that kinda  gets my goat. I myself was adopted, and to even consider raising my hand against people who gave me a chance in life goes against every moral fiber in my body.  It's not like parents who didn't want you, or don't appreciate you. These people have a special love, and to violate that is unforgivable.  String em up, I say.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 21, 2009)

Who would want their cock bitten off by a Brit?  They have AWEFUL teeth.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2009)

Ricky said:


> ..."batshit insane"



Indeed.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This pretty much disgusts me in every way possible. Hey, sure, fine, go get your dick bit off. I don't care what turns you on, keep it to yourself. But to plot to MURDER your ADOPTIVE PARENTS, that kinda gets my goat. I myself was adopted, and to even consider raising my hand against people who gave me a chance in life goes against every moral fiber in my body. It's not like parents who didn't want you, or don't appreciate you. These people have a special love, and to violate that is unforgivable. String em up, I say.


 To be fair, something's not right with the wiring in the kid's brain if he thought getting his cock bitten off was hot.  I don't know if I would vote to kill him, but he definately shouldn't be in society anymore.  The kid that was going to stab the parents, however, fuck him.  I'm all for the death penalty for that kid.


----------



## Azure (Jul 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> To be fair, something's not right with the wiring in the kid's brain if he thought getting his cock bitten off was hot.  I don't know if I would vote to kill him, but he definately shouldn't be in society anymore.  The kid that was going to stab the parents, however, fuck him.  I'm all for the death penalty for that kid.


To be fair, this kid was going to exchange a sexual favor for the death of his parents.  That's damn near murder for hire.  Britain probably doesn't have the death penalty anyway.  Life in the looney bin, or prison.  Maybe they'll bite his dick off.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> To be fair, this kid was going to exchange a sexual favor for the death of his parents. That's damn near murder for hire. Britain probably doesn't have the death penalty anyway. Life in the looney bin, or prison. Maybe they'll bite his dick off.


 Maybe he'll ask for it and then discover that it's not as fun as he thought it'd be.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Maybe he'll ask for it and then discover that it's not as fun as he thought it'd be.


It would obviously be painful as hell. That guy needs to go to a psych ward. If you ask me. That guy needs to be shunned, and locked up.


----------



## Gardoof (Jul 21, 2009)

What in the fuck did I just read?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 21, 2009)

This bit of news is always unique. Over here, I only get grave robbing and robberies/shootings performed by darkies.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 21, 2009)

That's the most messed up thing I've ever read....I've heard of fucked Of Fu led up furs.. But this guy is beyond insane. I hope hE doesn't have a Fa :V also this is another article not to use to introduce people to the fandom...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 21, 2009)

EMBRACING THE MOST FREAKISH AND RETARDED OF FETISH COULDN'T POSSIBLY HAVE ANY SORT OF NEGATIVE CONSEQUENCES FOR THE FANDOM IT WAS A GREAT IDEA GOOD JOB GUYS :V .


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 21, 2009)

I raised the dragon dildo high above my head, and just as I was about to bring the dragon dildo crashing down upon the centre of the bed, my father woke up screaming:
"Stop! Wait a minute! Stop it boy! What do you think you're doing?  That's no way to treat an expensive sex toy!"
And I said "God dammit Daddy! You know I love you, but you've got a hell of a lot to learn about yiff and fur!"


----------



## paxil rose (Jul 21, 2009)

Furry Pride World Wide!









A shiny nickel to anyone who gets the reference.​


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 21, 2009)

What is it, like, the third time in a month some furry has been in the news negatively? 

HAHAHAHA! Well, Conway, you might as well let the news crews in Anthrocon next year because your fandom will find other ways to warrant attention to itself out side of AC.


----------



## Linzys (Jul 21, 2009)

Ewww. ):


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What is it, like, the third time in a month some furry has been in the news negatively?
> 
> HAHAHAHA! Well, Conway, you might as well let the news crews in Anthrocon next year because your fandom will find other ways to warrant attention to itself out side of AC.



FC will be held in downtown San Jose next year RIGHT NEXT DOOR to a news station.

You bet I'll be there.  I wanna see the shit FLY!  B)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 21, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Furry Pride World Wide!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's the dude that killed and ate another guy who wanted to be killed and eaten.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armin_Meiwes


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> He's the dude that killed and ate another guy who wanted to be killed and eaten.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armin_Meiwes


 I always knew of that story, but I never read that much detail about it.  I think I'm going to have nightmares.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 21, 2009)

(Read the article previously.)
HA HA HA!

...Or new meme?


----------



## Britmike (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow... glad I got the hell out of Britain. We don't have crazy furries in America :roll:


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Who would want their cock bitten off by a Brit?  They have AWEFUL teeth.


Thompson's Teeth. The only teeth capable of eating other teeth.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 21, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Thompson's Teeth. The only teeth capable of eating other teeth.



Now I say, HAW HAW HAW!


----------



## paxil rose (Jul 21, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> He's the dude that killed and ate another guy who wanted to be killed and eaten.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armin_Meiwes






​


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 21, 2009)

Ricky said:


> FC will be held in downtown San Jose next year RIGHT NEXT DOOR to a news station.
> 
> You bet I'll be there. I wanna see the shit FLY! B)


 
Post up the raw stuff YT if you can.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 21, 2009)

paxil rose said:


>


 
I googled the name in the file name in the image you linked. ^_^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

What was so wrong with the Meiwes case? Yes it was murder but it was consensual. And also, they were Germans. I might just be stereotyping but out of all the Western European countries they are most likely the kinky-est.


----------



## paxil rose (Jul 21, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I googled the name in the file name in the image you linked. ^_^


Never said you couldn't cheat...


Load_Blown said:


> What was so wrong with the Meiwes case? Yes it was murder but it was consensual. And also, they were Germans. I might just be stereotyping but out of all the Western European countries they are most likely the kinky-est.



Meat is still murder, dawg.







...get it...








...because he ate his dong.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 21, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Meat is still murder, dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HA HA HA!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Meat is still murder, dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I smirked....





in an alternate universe.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 21, 2009)

sick fuck.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 21, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Meat is still murder, dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, that's awesome dude.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

yo dawg like

what if... yeah, YOU bit my penis off? yeahh!

then we could go kill my dad!

maybe not in that order.

but seriously, you should bite my penis off.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 21, 2009)

Wanting to kill your parents,adoptive or not is bad enough but why do you WANT to loose your penis?o_o And what was gonna bite it off?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> yo dawg like
> 
> what if... yeah, YOU bit my penis off? yeahh!
> 
> ...



Or we could both team up and bite your dad's penis off :3


And then kill him


----------



## Carenath (Jul 21, 2009)

This whole news story is seven shades of fucked up. I cringed when I read it... now I wish I could un-read it


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2009)

Shadow said:


> (Read the article previously.)
> HA HA HA!
> 
> ...Or new meme?



I vote new meme.  Anyone else thinking of mudkips right now? :lol:


----------



## Aurali (Jul 21, 2009)

Is this one the only person who thinks that the whole "furry" part is just an unnecessary addition by the media?


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Or we could both team up and bite your dad's penis off :3
> 
> 
> And then kill him


i really hope they spent months deciding on the penis chomp vs patricide order. it's a pretty important detail.

Also, surprised noone noticed 





			
				news the story said:
			
		

> Mr Monks was left with bruised arms, a cut palm and *bite marks*.


fuck you i'm a dragon


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Carenath said:


> This whole news story is seven shades of fucked up. I cringed when I read it... now I wish I could un-read it



Same here.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 21, 2009)

Eli said:


> Is this one the only person who thinks that the whole "furry" part is just an unnecessary addition by the media?



While it is unnecessary, it's just the same as saying that they met at a church bake-sale. It's background information on the article.

However, they do provide a pretty bad description of the community.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Britmike said:


> While it is unnecessary, it's just the same as saying that they met at a church bake-sale. It's background information on the article.
> 
> However, they do provide a pretty bad description of the community.


But that does not give the media a right to use that definition though. The fandom is not entirely based on sexual pedophiles, and other people.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> i really hope they spent months deciding on the penis chomp vs patricide order. it's a pretty important detail.



I don't think attempted peniscide is a punishable offense in Britain.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

You know what? If that guy wanted his penis bitten off. I think he should go through the misery of being castrated. If he wants his penis removed. If I were in the jury. I would have made the kid get castrated.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 21, 2009)

pixthor said:


> You know what? If that guy wanted his penis bitten off. I think he should go through the misery of being castrated. If he wants his penis removed. If I were in the jury. I would have made the kid get castrated.



That's not getting your penis cut off, you know. It's getting your testicles cut off.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 21, 2009)

pixthor said:


> You know what? If that guy wanted his penis bitten off. I think he should go through the misery of being castrated. If he wants his penis removed. If I were in the jury. I would have made the kid get castrated.


You know that castration is the removal of the testis, not the penis, right?


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> You know that castration is the removal of the testis, not the penis, right?



Oh, lol I thought it was the removal of the entire penis AND the testes. My bad. But yeah, that guy should be castrated, *and* have his penis removed.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 21, 2009)

Be careful, he may want hushpuppies to go with the trout.  *shot*

*gasp*  Edit:  The sicko in the story, I mean.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

Changed my mind, dude. Bite my balls off instead. If you just get the dog, that's not castration.

We should still kill my dad, though.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 21, 2009)

Britmike said:


> While it is unnecessary, it's just the same as saying that they met at a church bake-sale. It's background information on the article.
> 
> However, they do provide a pretty bad description of the community.


Yeah. I agree.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 21, 2009)

pixthor said:


> It is people like this that give us a bad name. We need to get those kinds of people out of the fandom. THOSE kinds of furries need to go yiff in hell. Not the other furries who take this seriously and go out fursuiting to see people's reactions. The people who are sexually minded need to go yiff in hell and GTFO of the fandom.


I agree


----------



## Wulf (Jul 21, 2009)

What-the-undoubtedly-siamese-fuck?


----------



## Ratte (Jul 21, 2009)

pixthor said:


> It is people like this that give us a bad name. We need to get those kinds of people out of the fandom. THOSE kinds of furries need to go yiff in hell. Not the other furries who take this seriously and go out fursuiting to see people's reactions. The people who are sexually minded need to go yiff in hell and GTFO of the fandom.



Bigoted people give humanity a bad name.  Just because we don't want them around doesn't mean they'll go away, it usually results in the adverse of it.

I've seen more fucked up things, though.


----------



## TrystanSeven (Jul 22, 2009)

Now not only are people going to think all furries like to fuck animals and fuck in fursuits, but now they're also going to think we like to bite each others penises off.

Funny thing is this'll make everyone hate furries but if that was a girl and a guy that were into anime nothing would happen... (Media wise) Sad.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 22, 2009)

TrystanSeven said:


> Now not only are people going to think all furries like to fuck animals and fuck in fursuits, but now they're also going to think we like to bite each others penises off.


What, most furries DON'T want to bite each other's penises off?

Guys?

Damn. I hate being a minority


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 22, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Damn. I hate being a minority



WE SHALL OVVVEERRRRCOOOOMMMMEEEEEEE


----------



## DreamlessWolf (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG! OM FUCKING G! Fetish? You call getting your penis bitten off a fetish??!!!! Hand cuffs are a fetish, nipple clamps are a fetish. Hell, whips are a fetish! But getting your penis bitten OFF? Therefore making it impossible to get an erection anymore? That's not a fetish, that is insane! Not a "hey I'm bored lets go skydiving insane." Oooh no! It's freakin off the wall, crack pipe smoking, coke sniffing, paint fume inhaling, straight jacket wearing, iv dripping, padded room occupying, 100% certifiably insane!!!!


Though I have to agree with the people that saying they met via a Furry website is the same as citing any other place of meeting is fine for the media, I have to agree with the people who say they didn't have to use the definition they did:


Ricky said:


> From http://www.lep.co.uk/news/Son-39in-plot-to-kill.5477291.jp
> â€“ people who pretend to be animal characters and share sexual role-playing fantasies.


Is not the only thing the Furries are about. Sure, people who have access to the internet or what not have plenty of opportunity to see that there is a lot of sexual rp/ stories but seriously is that any different then erotica[read porn] books or movies? To define something or someone by ONE ASPECT is not a clear definition nor accurate. For those of you who would argue that there are two aspects, pretending to be animal characters AND share sexual rping fantasies I'll say this: What is the part in that sentence fragment that catches the eye most? That's right, the sexual part. Cause guess what? sex sells just as much as scandals.

Anyways....there's my rant about the whole thing. The guy is certifiably insane and and it's the media's right to cite where/how they met but should define things better, from all angles not just the part that will sell AND give someone (in this case furries) a bad name/rep.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2009)

TrystanSeven said:


> Funny thing is this'll make everyone hate furries but if that was a girl and a guy that were into anime nothing would happen... (Media wise) Sad.


  Yeah, because Furries are the only group that's picked on.  I mean, it's not like Virginia Tech was blamed on videogames right off the bat, or that the columbine shooting has been blamed on how many different factors?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 22, 2009)

"I've made cabinets all my life, but do they call me John the cabinetmaker?  No.  I give as much time and money as I can to charity, but do they call me John the charitable?  No.  I even had a successful job baking bread, but did they call me John the baker?  No.  But just _once_ with a goat..."


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> "I've made cabinets all my life, but do they call me John the cabinetmaker?  No.  I give as much time and money as I can to charity, but do they call me John the charitable?  No.  I even had a successful job baking bread, but did they call me John the baker?  No.  But just _once_ with a goat..."


We are only remembered by our mistakes.


----------



## anichellen (Jul 22, 2009)

and it's news like this, that makes my parents think I'm messed up in the head.


edit: to note, yes I am. and No, it's not because I'm furry... or the other way around.


----------



## KatokiTheFox (Jul 22, 2009)

Wuuuut........


----------



## Sinfultictac (Jul 22, 2009)

I am glade they were caught at least one shows signs of some sort of Serial killer Status. Be glade these two were caught  young if not  a Furry serial killer(s) could of been on the loose in some sort of: 
 psychotic Bisexual erotic-cannibalistic-furry-bloodbath


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

The big question is how "other" people would react to this if furries wern't mentioned and therefore had no sub-culture to blame.

Just once, I want to see an article about how some Trekkie murdered someone with his _Bat'Leth._

*sigh*


----------



## paxil rose (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> The big question is how "other" people would react to this if furries wern't mentioned and therefore had no sub-culture to blame.
> 
> Just once, I want to see an article about how some Trekkie murdered someone with his _Bat'Leth._
> 
> *sigh*



Except that wouldn't be the same.






Because that would rule.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 22, 2009)

...:shock:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 22, 2009)

That *user* has not logged in since august 2008, almost a year.


----------



## paxil rose (Jul 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That *user* has not logged in since august 2008, almost a year.



Point being?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 22, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Point being?



No real point, just pointing it out incase anyone had not noticed, is all.

I'm bored,


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> Just once, I want to see an article about how some Trekkie murdered someone with his _Bat'Leth._


  Well you aren't going to see it in the UK, seeing as Bat'Leth's are confiscated there.  In the US though, you may have a shot - Robberies have been done.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 22, 2009)

Ummm... I have just one thing to say... 
*facepaw* YOU FUCKING DUMBASS KIDS!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU!?!? WHAT DID YOUR PENIS DO TO DESERVE SUCH A HORRIBLE FATE!?!?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jul 22, 2009)

what.... the fuck.


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Well you aren't going to see it in the UK, seeing as Bat'Leth's are confiscated there. In the US though, you may have a shot - Robberies have been done.


 Yeah, I remember seeing the news report on that, I died a little inside. Especially when they tried to describe it as a "weird sword", then pronounced it wrong.

One of these days I'm going to have to hunt down all the idiots in this fandom wearing my fursuit and my starfleet uniform and shoot them with a phaser, then stab them with my katana and beat them with my quarterstaff.

Maybe if I try hard enough, I can embarass all of the sub-cultures in one shot.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish my eyes had never seen that story.. or the wikipedia article posted somewhere along the way.

Some people are fucked.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> Yeah, I remember seeing the news report on that, I died a little inside. Especially when they tried to describe it as a "weird sword", then pronounced it wrong.
> 
> One of these days I'm going to have to hunt down all the idiots in this fandom wearing my fursuit and my starfleet uniform and shoot them with a phaser, then stab them with my katana and beat them with my quarterstaff.
> 
> Maybe if I try hard enough, I can embarass all of the sub-cultures in one shot.


 Do it in your own jurisdiction, then take off your fursuit afterwards and be like "I got here as soon as I could!  Looks like we can't find any evidence of the sick bastard except for this suit."


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Do it in your own jurisdiction, then take off your fursuit afterwards and be like "I got here as soon as I could! Looks like we can't find any evidence of the sick bastard except for this suit."


*ROFLs*

Wow. That would be incredibly epic. But then I would loose my suit to evidence (not to mention my trek uniform and weapons), and I would be sad. Not to mention that it wouldn't take them long to list me as a suspect...

Still, it's absoloutely hilarious to think about it...


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> Yeah, I remember seeing the news report on that, I died a little inside. Especially when they tried to describe it as a "weird sword", then pronounced it wrong.
> 
> One of these days I'm going to have to hunt down all the idiots in this fandom wearing my fursuit and my starfleet uniform and shoot them with a phaser, then stab them with my katana and beat them with my quarterstaff.
> 
> Maybe if I try hard enough, I can embarass all of the sub-cultures in one shot.



Don't forget your light saber!


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Don't forget your light saber!


 Don't have one. I'll have to borrow my ex-roomie's.

Damn. Where's a furry with a Chewie suit when you need one?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> *ROFLs*
> 
> Wow. That would be incredibly epic. But then I would loose my suit to evidence (not to mention my trek uniform and weapons), and I would be sad. Not to mention that it wouldn't take them long to list me as a suspect...
> 
> Still, it's absoloutely hilarious to think about it...


 Technicalities.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> Damn. Where's a furry with a Chewie suit when you need one?


At the Hyperspace Hoopla.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Jul 22, 2009)

they must have been totally sick in their heads oO it's just so cruel, that those things are happening. But I think the worst thing is, that everything falls back to the furry-community... man, that sucks.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 22, 2009)

Feeka-chan said:


> they must have been totally sick in their heads oO it's just so cruel, that those things are happening. But I think the worst thing is, that everything falls back to the furry-community... man, that sucks.



This.

It'd be a shame if his parents were killed, but the fact that it might make the fandom look a bit worse than it already is... that's just tragic :cry:


----------



## anichellen (Jul 22, 2009)

*raises hand* first why the heck did the parents allow this kid to visit anyawy, stranger off the interent!! hellloooo

second, why the hell did they let him to stay in a room by himself with their son...


third, shouldnt you notice if you child already has some serious mental issues!


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 22, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What is it, like, the third time in a month some furry has been in the news negatively?



Fourth time.

1) Alan Panda

2) Some dogfucker being turned in by other furries

3) 40+ year old woman 'furry' looking for/having sex with 16yo furry male..

4) This.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Fourth time.
> 
> 1) Alan Panda
> 
> ...


 I'd say that's three, the second one was pretty neutral.  It showed that we all don't condone that shit.  If only they'd have castrated him instead of turning him in.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 22, 2009)

Why can't the sicko furries be more like tumbles?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Fourth time.
> 
> 1) Alan Panda



That was in may


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Jul 22, 2009)

You know, one of my friends likes to joke with me about how if I ever get a guard dog, I should train it to bite off penises because that was the most painful thing he could think of that a dog could do.
Now I have this incredibly disturbing mental image of this sick freak breaking into my house, getting his junk bit off by a dog, and enjoying it. ;_;
I will never sleep again.


----------



## Hir (Jul 22, 2009)

Article said:
			
		

> *"Furries"* â€“ people who pretend to be animal characters and share sexual role-playing fantasies.


Great. Just what the fandom needs.

Them being furry shouldn't even come into the article at all. They were maniacs, what does being furry have to do with anything?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Why can't the sicko furries be more like tumbles?



But Tumbles failed at failing.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 22, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> But Tumbles failed at failing.



...Win?


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow. No wonder people think we're weird...These buggers are screwing it up...Wow...Couldn't they say that they were looking at anime sites...?


----------



## Meeew (Jul 22, 2009)

Discussion replies:

1) Oh wow that is terrible but it's not related to me at all so I really don't care. 
2) The kid was furry so let me try to find a way to connect furries and mental disease


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2009)

MaxTheHusky said:


> Wow. No wonder people think we're weird...These buggers are screwing it up...Wow...Couldn't they say that they were looking at anime sites...?



Dunno about anime, never look for examples for it.  However, D&D, gaming, rock, and (I'm pretty sure) metal have all been associated with crimes before.  Similarly, comic books have been associated.


Meeew said:


> Discussion replies:
> 
> 1) Oh wow that is terrible but it's not related to me at all so I really don't care.
> 2) The kid was furry so let me try to find a way to connect furries and mental disease


3)  OMG TEY MAKE TEH FANDOM LUK BAD DAT'S TERRABL EBIL MEDIA FURSECUTIN *Completely ignores the fact that the parents were nearly murdered*


----------



## Galakazoo (Jul 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> 3)  OMG TEY MAKE TEH FANDOM LUK BAD DAT'S TERRABL EBIL MEDIA FURSECUTIN *Completely ignores the fact that the parents were nearly murdered*



The fact that they were both Furries had little, if anything, to do with the almost-death of the kids parents.

The people posting under #3 are pointing out that the media is just looking for people to blame.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't know what to think or feel after reading that.

=|


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 23, 2009)

What the FUCK!

Every news about furries, it only gets worse!


----------



## Robertraccoon (Jul 23, 2009)

Its not enough bad coverage, I want to see the straw the breaks the camels back and makes us (unlikely seeing other groups) rebell againts defining our selves with a generalized title that has become more of what all this is about then the actual stuff its supposed to mean. "Furry" is not us, we are just individuals with similar traits/interests, its just a stupid name that our primal instinct makes us think is us and needs to be defended and used to define and scare others away from us that could be a threat or to classify another group with different similar traits to gauge threats more easier from them (that's what evolution made us use this personal classification for)


Everyone on earth needs to untie themselves from the mentality that we need a name or color to bring us closer to others with our traits and interests.


----------



## Liam (Jul 23, 2009)

Why were the parents sleeping in different beds?  This is a disgrace!


----------



## ~Myst~ (Jul 23, 2009)

Sigh
Giving Furries a worse name and driving our reputation deeper into the ground.

The usual.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 23, 2009)

xMystx said:


> Giving Furries a worse name and driving our reputation deeper into the ground.
> 
> The usual.


  I know!  Oh, parents were almost killed?  Meh, it's nothing compared to the honor of the fandom!

Worse, no other fandom has to deal with this critiism. The media is totally just picking on Furries because they have nothing better to do. I mean, just for once I'd like to see something else picked on.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 23, 2009)

Robertraccoon said:


> rebell againts defining our selves with a generalized title that has become more of what all this is about then the actual stuff its supposed to mean.



People already tried that back in 1998. Go look up the Burned Furs. Basically, a bunch of people said "hey, stop drawing all this porn" and artists told them "fuck you, I can draw what I want to. Don't like it, don't look at it".

Burned Furs got pissed off and butt hurt, so they started their own secret little club that ended up closing because nobody cared (and also because the leader was batshit fucking insane and proposed that they go out and murder plushophiles to make furries look better).


----------



## Attaman (Jul 23, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> that ended up closing because nobody cared


  Hey, wait a second.  I thought the fandom had nothing to do with porn, and people were disgusted with how much it filters into the "true" fandom.  Shouldn't Burned Furs still be not only alive n' kicking, but one of the most popular Furry sites on the web - especially seeing as how so many people are not in the Fandom for the porn?


----------



## Robertraccoon (Jul 23, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> People already tried that back in 1998. Go look up the Burned Furs. Basically, a bunch of people said "hey, stop drawing all this porn" and artists told them "fuck you, I can draw what I want to. Don't like it, don't look at it".
> 
> Burned Furs got pissed off and butt hurt, so they started their own secret little club that ended up closing because nobody cared (and also because the leader was batshit fucking insane and proposed that they go out and murder plushophiles to make furries look better).




That's not anything like I said, I'm not saying to serperate from anything in this fandom, I'm a yiffy fur. I'm just mad at all this butt hurt over the rep the name gets when its not important. I'm not butt hurt over what this kid did, i'm not pissed and want to be "sperated from the fandom" I just think we should not give a crap about the name, we don't need it or any other logo, flag, color, or lable to be what we are right at this moment and when we free our selves from the these things don't seem so big anymore.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Hey, wait a second.  I thought the fandom had nothing to do with porn, and people were disgusted with how much it filters into the "true" fandom.  Shouldn't Burned Furs still be not only alive n' kicking, but one of the most popular Furry sites on the web - especially seeing as how so many people are not in the Fandom for the porn?



Yes, but like I said, most of the Burned Furs were fucking psycho, and I'm not just saying that to insult them. A lot of them really WERE crazy.


----------



## Robertraccoon (Jul 23, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yes, but like I said, most of the Burned Furs were fucking psycho, and I'm not just saying that to insult them. A lot of them really WERE crazy.




where they? or was that the idea behind the label?


----------



## Carenath (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually there are a number of groups and websites dedicated to same, that are intent on distancing themselves from the overtly sexual aspects of the fandom.

And no one needs negative media coverage, to gain a bad view on the fandom, the actions of countless furries on the internet, the plethora of porn artwork, and Bad Dragon and its fanboys, do plenty to give the general public the impression that the fandom is all about deviant sexual interests.

The fact that these two people, were furries, is like a spot of dirt on the bigger picture. The guys have clear mental issues, and the parents were almost murdered, I'd say those are more important things to focus on, besides their association with the furry fandom.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2009)

Bad publicity can be good publicity sometimes.  After all it's still publicity.

I agree with Robertraccoon -- there's too much whining over "this or that gives furry a bad name."  Get over it.

Nobody even cares except furries.  It's all in your heads.


----------



## Robertraccoon (Jul 23, 2009)

Bad publicity is also maybe where 30% of people who view our group as bad get their ideas from, most of it comes from their own heads, people are xenophobic when presented with something new and 99% of the time all of us approach something as bad/negative first before viewing it as good. 

Discrimination is evolutionary fodder, you go crazy fighting it, and loose once you try to make people accept a label and not you. Because all you get in the end is people accepting the label, and your back to square one when you are not under it and following its approved of stereotypes (like the crap Obama got for not being "black" enough).


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

Great, now more people are gonna think furries are sick freaks.  It doesnt make a difference that hes a "furry", if he wasnt a furry he would still planned to kill his parents (or future "her" parents if you know what i mean )

Moral of the story is:
Furry != sick freak


----------



## Attaman (Jul 24, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Moral of the story is:
> Furry != acknowledge fandom needs cleaning


Fixed.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Jul 24, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> It's those damn _Furries_, I tell you! They're all fucked in the head! :V


My thoughts exactly. 
That, and...
Well...I kinda laughed..
..Am I an asshole?


----------



## Shima (Jul 24, 2009)

wow. just, wow. If he wants some kid to bite his wang off,  It's totally the fandom's fault, right? I mean, every furry wants his cock bitten off, right? Oh shit, what about the females? what do they want bitten off? or maybe they all just want the freshly bitten cocks for themselves 0.o


----------



## Attaman (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey, does anyone else predict an end to replies in this thread where people react like the whole Fandom is being targeted by this news article?  Or replies that say we should be angry at the media, not the fact that the fandom lets this shit go on in it until the media catches wind?

Because I sure don't.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 24, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Actually there are a number of groups and websites dedicated to same, that are intent on distancing themselves from the overtly sexual aspects of the fandom.
> 
> And no one needs negative media coverage, to gain a bad view on the fandom, the actions of countless furries on the internet, the plethora of porn artwork, and Bad Dragon and its fanboys, do plenty to give the general public the impression that the fandom is all about deviant sexual interests.
> 
> The fact that these two people, were furries, is like a spot of dirt on the bigger picture. The guys have clear mental issues, and the parents were almost murdered, I'd say those are more important things to focus on, besides their association with the furry fandom.



Carenath I love you <3


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2009)

THE END!


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

Also, i think theres another way to get "your penis bit off".  Its called a "sex change" and people have one when they want to become the opposite sex.  Really though, who wants to have their penis bitten off?  That would hurt SOOO badly, i couldnt even imagine it.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2009)

Not to mention you would DIE!


----------



## Carenath (Jul 24, 2009)

I think its time to stick a fork in it, this discussion is done.
No sense in beating a dead penisless horse.

Closed...


----------



## Ratte (Jul 24, 2009)

In after lock.

Totally not power abuse.  :V


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2009)

LAST!


----------



## Ratte (Jul 25, 2009)

Never.


----------

